# Mounting Suspended Tiles?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Eye bolts in the wood and eye bolts into the ceiling will do it. You will need anchors in the ceiling if you are not able to put the eye bolts into real lumber. 

I use aircraft or other stranded cable and ferrules for such things. If in a lavish mood, I put a turnbuckle in the middle so I can adjust and level things perfectly. Ferrules crimp on to two sides of wire folded around on itself. There are ferrules you tighten with screws but if you have strong hands you can get the ones that squeeze with a special tool, or a pair of heavy pliers for your purposes. 

You say 2'x2' but what is the the thickness? And why wood if this is just to add intimacy and maybe some sound proofing? Why go with so much weight? Why not simple frames and good old fashioned stretched canvas, primed and painted if you want? Or surplus store parachute material with some lighting up high in the ceiling behind it for effect?

If all are you are trying to do is add intimacy with panels, why not gather and weave some twigs and branches, fireproof spray them, add some LEDs and suspend them. They will look gorgeous at night and the height of the ceilings will work to your advantage.

With lighter panels you could use translucent material like we use in the gallery industry at times for hanging paintings. A starter kit will set you back $60 or so and will come with nylon or whatever cable, ferrules and a crimping tool.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

By the way, with that much ceiling? You do realize you are proposing to keep the corners of 62 pieces of 4sf sections reasonably square and somewhat level, even if at different heights. Not an easy task but doable if you measure and chalk line carefully. You must set up a grid for positioning the eye bolts in your panels. 

I like the idea of your mixed height approach but wonder if you will when it is done? Unless you go with the gallery filament approach I suggested, I fear your wires are going to show if you have too much dramatic difference between the height of the panels. Have you looked at the suspended systems with wood, or faux wood ceilings? Obviously your new ceiling would be one height.

I also see you are a one poster. If you do not come back to us, I hope I helped you finished the article you were assigned to write?


----------



## MrsJackson1 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Only 9*



sdsester said:


> By the way, with that much ceiling? You do realize you are proposing to keep the corners of 62 pieces of 4sf sections reasonably square and somewhat level, even if at different heights. Not an easy task but doable if you measure and chalk line carefully. You must set up a grid for positioning the eye bolts in your panels.
> 
> I like the idea of your mixed height approach but wonder if you will when it is done? Unless you go with the gallery filament approach I suggested, I fear your wires are going to show if you have too much dramatic difference between the height of the panels. Have you looked at the suspended systems with wood, or faux wood ceilings? Obviously your new ceiling would be one height.
> 
> I also see you are a one poster. If you do not come back to us, I hope I helped you finished the article you were assigned to write?


We're only wanting 9 squares total because we don't want to cover the ceiling completely, just wanting to add depth and design. The ceiling will be blue (walls too) and the panels will be espresso. I chose wood because I thought it simpler and cheaper. The panels are only 3/4" in thickness and my Fiance' is going to include the lighting for each panel for added effect as well. On the other hand, your canvas idea seems like a great idea, I don't have to worry about the weight at all so thank you so much for your help. You have put my mind at ease ^_^


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You sort of lost me, I must admit. But it does not take much. Semi-retired now, if I could find a village anywhere seeking a resident idjut, I would take the job. 

Somehow my thinking went from 19x13 or 247 square feet to you now saying you only want to float 9, 4 square foot panels tastefully in place. Four times nine is 36sf or so depending on whether you have corrective lenses on right? 

Am I missing something or where or how were you really planning to hide 36 square feet in hopes of disguising a 247 sf ceiling? And from what particular view. 

I think it an intriguing idea but I just do not get it. Yet. And where are the boxes for lighting and electrical connections going in this scheme?

Got to tell you. My place in Manhattan I liked best had 25' or so foot ceilings with a sleeping loft upstairs. You would have had to beat me silly to reduce the ceiling height. Of course window were as tall also and matched those stolen from the Church of England.


----------



## MrsJackson1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am sorry for confusing you lol... the second picture I posted initially should show you my idea. I don't want to cover my ceiling, I just want to make the space more cozy by adding floating panels. When I look up at my ceiling, I am going to see low espresso tiles and my high blue ceiling. I hope this helps you see things my way. ^_^ Ciao


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just saying floating 36sf around 247sf of ceiling is not going to work out well with 4sf tiles. At different heights. In fact, it has to look more than anemic and sophomoric.

Goofy is another word that came to mind. 

It will be your place at the end of the day. Go for it. Surprise this design theorist that what you have in mind might possibly work.

I would certainly experiment with something lighter than wood though. The fun of having stuff falling down on me really "resonated" when I hit an antique plaster ceiling in just the wrong place and, of course, was not wearing a hard hat.


----------



## MrsJackson1 (Jul 30, 2013)

You're right about the square footage not being covered enough, I'm thinking about adding about 4 more or so. I just don't want the panels to completely cover the view of the ceiling. What do you think I should do?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Paint the ceiling a darker blue than you had in mind. Float some programmable LED lighting up there somewhere. A strand of firefly lights will set you back $20?

Can you or anyone near you sew? Make yourself some nice, soft-sculpture, fluffy clouds out of pillows from Target (cheaper than buying the stuffing in quantity you need)! I personally could not sleep near anything purchased at WalMart. 

Airbrush little sheep on to your clouds through a stencil if you need something to count getting to sleep. With free form clouds you will not have to worry about square corners and you can take them down to clean them if needed? Just sew little eyelets in them for hanging.


----------

